# BIOS Hangs with external hdd attached



## driftwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey Guys,


I have a 750GB Western Digital my book. My computer started a strange behavior after having the drive for about a week. When I go to boot my PC it hangs and I'm left with a BIOS splash screen. If I unplug the usb cable and reset, it will boot fine. My motherboard is an Intel D875PBZ, and I'm running the latest BIOS version. I've disabled usb booting in the bios settings but it still continues to hang a boot with the drive attached. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Try going to the manufacturers website and download theire harddrive diagnostic utility to see if there is a problem with the drive.

What computer make and model?


----------



## driftwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm running XP SP3. I built the computer. I'll list a the complete specs if needed. But basically it's a p4 3.2GHz, 1GB ram, ati 9800 All in wonder.


----------



## xray69 (Jul 14, 2008)

driftwolf
disable usb legacy in bios if u have the option, reboot with ext hard drive plugged in should be ok now. let me know how u get on.

goodluck.


----------



## Onetimermach2 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just had this problem with the 1Tb wd external hard drive, disabling the usb legacy sorted it out. Thank you muchly.


----------



## jayrodathome (Jul 5, 2007)

plug it into a hub instead of directly into the case. 



good luck


----------

